# مفجأة ..كورس الشبكات mcse  كامل ..عربي شرح مفصل ...



## FADY_TEMON (13 أغسطس 2010)

عبارة عن كتاب ألكتروني .دورة الشبكات المعتمدة.يشرح لك دورة MCSE كاملة بالعربية 
مساحة النسخة 31 ميجا

MCSE
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم ايديك يا حبي
جاري التحميل 
بس يارب افهم حاجه​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديك يا حبي
> جاري التحميل
> بس يارب افهم حاجه​*


أنشاء الله هتفهم بس ركز شوية
العفو يا كوكو ..ونروت الموضوع يا حبي ..
​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا

هجربه

تسلم ايدك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (17 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> هجربه
> 
> تسلم ايدك



ممكن يبقي صعب عليكي شوية في الاول بس ربنا معاكي ..وأتمني يكون تمهيد أنك تكوني مميزة في الشبكات
​


----------

